

New Australian Cloud Computing platform gets launched today - locusm
http://orionvm.com.au/

======
orionvmjoseph
Thanks for the shoutout! You can follow us @orionvm We are online and
available to answer questions both here and via twitter.

------
jacques_chester
Like all servers based in Australia, traffic is still ruinously expensive. $1
_per gigabyte_ in and out.

This is why I have and will continue to host all my sites in the USA. It
annoys me but I'm not made of money and I don't see why I should pay so much
of my hard-earned to Optus and Telstra through a third party.

~~~
locusm
Thats a fair point, I used to pay Telstra 19c /Mb when starting an ISP back in
the late nineties - it doesnt look like much has changed in that regard where
Telstra is concerned. However I see OrionVM as a great option for those
clients of mine that flat out refuse to be hosted outside Australia and to my
suprise there are more of these than I thought there would be.

~~~
jacques_chester
If you can afford the Telstra tax, hosting in Australia is a no-brainer. You
can shave hundreds of milliseconds of page loads. But I can't afford it for
self-hosted sites doing over a hundred GB of traffic per month -- the standard
bandwidth overage charges _alone_ are roughly quintuple the _entire_ monthly
cost of a Linode VPS.

~~~
orionvmjoseph
This is true, unfortunately the cost of bandwidth in Australia is very high
even for service providers such as ourselves. That being said we currently
don't have the scale to leverage our data consumption to decrease costs
through peering etc. For now $1/Gb places us one of the cheaper providers for
bandwith in Australia. We do however see data ingress as a significant hurdle
to cloud adoption so we will be foccussing on reducing these costs in the
future. :)

~~~
jacques_chester
I know it's not your fault, but it's one of the reasons that the Australian
internet market is so rooted.

~~~
orionvmjoseph
Aye. :( Ahh well, in time things will get better.

